# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  World Cup 2014.. ayo bahas disini...

## Dony Lesmana

temen , lagi musim WC 2014 nih..

yuk mari dibahas ...

jagoan aku si tetep BRASIL nihhh... kmaren nyikay kroatia 3-1 walaupun bunuh diri 1 golnya... hahaha


ayo ayo ngobrol2 diluar koi..

----------


## majin91

wah bakln rame sebulan nih om DL...cmn saya terlewatkan openingnya >.<

----------


## J.S

salam kenal om2 semua......
saya jagoin italia aja.... :: 
btw. J.lo mantap.... :Cheer2:

----------


## Monggalana

U far away from home.. this is BRAZILLL

----------


## dalozt

Saya Jerman aja om.. Amunisinya lagi bagus pemain muda berkarakter  ::

----------


## dedyhalim

upacara pembukaannya sih menurut saya agak membosankan, untung aja terakhirnya ada si seksi J.Lo. 
Nih mata jadi rada2 terang lagi :Becky:

----------


## david_pupu

italia bro

----------


## budjayz

Tetep inggris hehehe

----------


## owi

Spain for the winner

----------


## 9KOI

Wahhh bole juga ada forum bola.... Mohon terawangannya suhu2 spanyol v belanda fur 1.25 pasang mana yaaa?  ::

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Saya Jerman aja om.. Amunisinya lagi bagus pemain muda berkarakter




kok kita sama ya.....  

Germany......

----------


## stanleyjr.private



----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wahhh bole juga ada forum bola.... Mohon terawangannya suhu2 spanyol v belanda fur 1.25 pasang mana yaaa?


Spanynl lah

----------


## owi

> Wahhh bole juga ada forum bola.... Mohon terawangannya suhu2 spanyol v belanda fur 1.25 pasang mana yaaa?


spanyol lah om, masih jaman keemasan spanyol

----------


## owi

> kok kita sama ya.....  
> 
> Germany......


jerman cuma bawa 1 striker murni om.....kalo cedera piye....

----------


## tonitops

Parahhh....semalam n malam ini lg di banyuwangi...ndak ada siaran bola ?!!!!! Mgkn htl pake parabola n pas siaran lsg diacak signalnya...manyunnnnn

----------


## jovie

wah... kalo saya jagoin belanda aja deh, gak pernah juara.. saatnya ada juara baru seperti 4 tahun lalu..

----------


## Ady

Hsl wc hari ini siapa yg menang yah?

----------


## enos

> wah... kalo saya jagoin belanda aja deh, gak pernah juara.. saatnya ada juara baru seperti 4 tahun lalu..


Sama nii..dengan tebakan kohaku gue....Belanda

----------


## owi

> Hsl wc hari ini siapa yg menang yah?


wah bandar untung gede, belanda menang 5-1 sama spanyol

----------


## interisti

Saya satu kapal dgn om dalozt dan om stanley, JERMAN.

----------


## jovie

> Hsl wc hari ini siapa yg menang yah?


Horeeeeee... Spanyol di sikat Belanda 5 - 1

----------


## jovie

> Sama nii..dengan tebakan kohaku gue....Belanda


wah.. kita satu kapal nih om enos..

----------


## owi

> wah.. kita satu kapal nih om enos..


iya RVP sama robben ngamuk... casillas kacau

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Saya satu kapal dgn om dalozt dan om stanley, JERMAN.


the next champion

----------


## Ady

Wuedannn hancur spain....nehh bandar bs lgsg beli ikan GC
Wahhh jagoan sy dr dulu neh team panser...knp maen yah?
Nehh org indovision blm psg antena jd gak bs nonton wc

----------


## majin91

kacao yak...Spain bisa di bully gtu @[email protected]  feeling sih bakalan bnyk kuda hitam nih sprtinya yg tidak diduga-duga...wkwkwkwk

----------


## herrydragon

Amerika latin udaranya panas dan atmosfir udaranya tipis keliatannya bisa Argentina  :Peace:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> italia bro


Mantapss....kita 1 group um David..... xixixiixix.......

----------


## owi

Kayanya uruguay juga sangar

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Kayanya uruguay juga sangar


diluar dugaan mas bro....
 :Frusty:

----------


## Mossad

kalau saya suka bela perancis

----------


## owi

> diluar dugaan mas bro....


Iya kalah juga... Haduh enak jadi bandar nih untung besar.. Bisa buat jumbo koi impor...

----------


## radithya

> Amerika latin udaranya panas dan atmosfir udaranya tipis keliatannya bisa Argentina


Setuju Om, Argentina!!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Setuju Om, Argentina!!



aq ra po po....

tapi aq tetep pilih...  GERMANY

kita ketemu di final....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

yuk kita vote.....
rekan2x, ada pilih siapa ?

1. stanleyjr / Germany


next.....

----------


## owi

wah mantep nih.... udah mulai banyak wild card

----------


## stanleyjr.private

kita vote.....
rekan2x, ada pilih siapa ?

Brasil
--- Monggalana

Germany
--- Interisti
--- Dalozt
--- Stanleyjr

Argentina
--- Herry Dragon
--- Radithya

Perancis
--- Mossad

Uruguay
--- Owi

Italy
--- David pupu
--- Royal Merapi
--- J.S

Belanda
--- Jovie
--- Enos

Spanyol
--- Donny Lesmana

Inggris
--- budjayz



next.....

----------


## owi

> kita vote.....
> rekan2x, ada pilih siapa ?
> 
> Brasil
> --- Monggalana
> 
> Germany
> --- Interisti
> --- Dalozt
> ...


Kalo buat juara tetep spanyol, uruguay kuda hitam om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ga megang spanyol lg.. damn kompeni belanda :Alien:

----------


## Mossad

kemarin prancis menang

----------


## crimsonero

jagoin jerman aja om... pemain tengah jerman lagi bersinar2nya.... mantep2

----------


## majin91

skrng bnyk pemain muda yg bagus bagus nih...prtndingan kmrin kmrin aja da bagus bagus ..gk ngebosenin...wkwkkwk...

----------


## crimsonero

> skrng bnyk pemain muda yg bagus bagus nih...prtndingan kmrin kmrin aja da bagus bagus ..gk ngebosenin...wkwkkwk...


iya om, piala dunia kali ini banyak yang tidak disangka... holland bisa cukur ex juara dunia sebelumnya spanyol.. uruguay bisa kalah

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Prediksi Final....
--- Germany vs Argentina

Perebutan 3th Place
---- Brasil vs Spanyol

----------


## owi

> Prediksi Final....
> --- Germany vs Argentina
> 
> Perebutan 3th Place
> ---- Brasil vs Spanyol


waduh kayanya all europe final...

----------


## 9KOI

> Prediksi Final....
> --- Germany vs Argentina
> 
> Perebutan 3th Place
> ---- Brasil vs Spanyol


Wahhh hebat bener analisa om stanley👍👍👍
Saya jagoin argentina om

----------


## Ady

Wah jagoan nya neh tim panser maen mlm ini

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Wah jagoan nya neh tim panser maen mlm ini


Prediksi.....
Germany vs Portugal =  2 : 0

----------


## owi

> Prediksi.....
> Germany vs Portugal =  2 : 0


kayanya seri 1:1

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Prediksi.....
> Germany vs Portugal =  2 : 0


yes....   gollllllllll........

----------


## Ady

Mantabb..red card pula,,,, kayanya portugal bs kaya spain

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> yes....   gollllllllll........


Alles hood allemaan 
< semua bagus germany >

----------


## stanleyjr.private

gollllllll...... 3  :  0 

Alles hood allemaan < semua bagus germany >

----------


## interisti

> gollllllll...... 3  :  0 
> 
> Alles hood allemaan < semua bagus germany >


Hidup Jerman !!!  :Thumb:

----------


## LDJ

> spanyol lah om, masih jaman keemasan spanyol





> Wahhh bole juga ada forum bola.... Mohon terawangannya suhu2 spanyol v belanda fur 1.25 pasang mana yaaa?


Pegang atas om..percaya deh sama saya
 :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Ady

Bravo panser 4-0

----------


## interisti

> Bravo panser 4-0


Der Panzer German  :First:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> the next champion






4 : 0.....   
Alles hood allemaan 
< semua bagus for germany >

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Germany
> --- Interisti
> --- Dalozt
> --- Stanleyjr
> 
> 
> next.....


we are
DEUTSCLAND FAN..........

----------


## owi

Pepe pepe gimana sih dikau..

----------


## jovie

> Pepe pepe gimana sih dikau..


kebanyakan makan mpe mpe kali om...  ::

----------


## dedyhalim

jerman juara!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Holland vs Aussie 
kemungkinan draw  3 : 3

----------


## Noki

> Holland vs Aussie 
> kemungkinan draw  3 : 3


2 : 3 hasil akhirnya...

----------


## owi

Waduh spanyol cuma kondangan di piala dunia 2014

----------


## david_pupu

KO dia, ngk nyangka ya

----------


## majin91

nasibnya sma sprti prancis..bis juara piala dunia..16besarpun gk lolos...suram bener yak..wkwkwkkw

----------


## owi

goal costa rika

----------


## interisti

*Deutschland Uber Alles...*

----------


## Ady

Jerman maen jam 2 yah om?

----------


## stanleyjr.private



----------


## Ady

Wahhh babak per8 nehhhh....jerman prancis

----------


## LDJ

JERMAN vs PERANCIS .. rame2..tebakan saya :

Tim mana yang menang ? JERMAN
Skor akhir berapa ? kayanya bola besar 'gede' di atas 2 gol
Tim mana yang kick off duluan ? PERANCIS
Tim mana yang kena kartu kuning duluan ? PERANCIS
Tim mana yang ganti pemain duluan ? JERMAN

pasang arisan masing-masing 50ribu  :Mullet:  doakan

----------


## Ady

Yaghgg 1-0 germany

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Jermannnnnnnnn

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

I love Germany but i hate Muller, over acting..... xixixixix....

----------


## Noki

Hahahaaa..... pemain bola banyak artisnya.... pinter acting ... heheheee

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> the next champion


feeling so good.....

pasti menang....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> the next champion


feeling so good.....

pasukan doitsu,.  pasti menang....

----------


## Ady

Seruu neh kalo germany vs columbia...hehehe

----------


## Noki

Brazil 1 columbia 0

----------


## interisti

Der Panzer Germany  :First:  :Thumb:

----------


## owi

brasil 2-1 colombia

----------


## owi

wah jerman vs brasil berapa ya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Prancis pulang naek peugeot

----------


## Ady

Germany vs brazil kpn yah?

----------


## LDJ

hup hup Holland !  :Rockon:

----------


## owi

> hup hup Holland !


berat om navas lg on

----------


## Noki

Start babak 2 masih imbang 0:0

----------


## owi

sneider tiang

----------


## owi

kayanya penalti kick

----------


## owi

pk, belanda 4-3 Cr

----------


## LDJ

> pk, belanda 4-3 Cr


Navas kebanyakan akting om haha
Yg lg on tuh Tim Krul

----------


## majin91

gmn nasibb brazil ya stlah neymar cideraa T__T

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> feeling so good.....
> 
> pasukan doitsu,.  pasti menang....



wah....suka doitsu to um Stanley? saya pikir sih thun ini lagi booming lagunya " don't cry for me argentina' jadi mustinya ya Argentina nieh.... xixixi..klu holland masih sebatas impian' kaya lagu kebanggan mereka ' drome land'. klu brazil kbyakan goyang kehabisan tanaga paling. xixixixixi......

----------


## owi

> wah....suka doitsu to um Stanley? saya pikir sih thun ini lagi booming lagunya " don't cry for me argentina' jadi mustinya ya Argentina nieh.... xixixi..klu holland masih sebatas impian' kaya lagu kebanggan mereka ' drome land'. klu brazil kbyakan goyang kehabisan tanaga paling. xixixixixi......


all eropa final
atau
all amerika selatan final???
ayo di prediksi

----------


## LDJ

vote all european final om..

----------


## Noki

Kalau saya vote finalnya amerika selatan vs eropa.... hehehe... gak ada dipilihan ya..

----------


## f4is4l

> vote all european final om..


Saya setuju Om..tapi kali ini jawaranya Holland.. ::

----------


## owi

Vote final
Jerman vs Belanda (2)
Brazil vs Argentina (0)
Jerman vs Argentina (0)
Brazil vs Belanda (0)

----------


## owi

> Kalau saya vote finalnya amerika selatan vs eropa.... hehehe... gak ada dipilihan ya..



pilih om noki yang mana?
Jerman vs Belanda 
Brazil vs Argentina 
Jerman vs Argentina 
Brazil vs Belanda

----------


## 7dm

Jerman vs belanda aja om..  :Becky:

----------


## Noki

Brazil vs Belanda

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Kalau saya vote finalnya amerika selatan vs eropa.... hehehe... gak ada dipilihan ya..


PREdiksi......



Germany vs Argentina

ini baru seru.....

----------


## Ady

jerman VS belanda

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Brazil vs Belanda


Top ni brazil belanda

----------


## LDJ

> Saya setuju Om..tapi kali ini jawaranya Holland..


setuju om  :Amen:

----------


## hero

Final: jerman vs argentina, juaranya : argentina!

----------


## Joedimas

> Final: jerman vs argentina, juaranya : argentina!


aku final german lawan belanda

----------


## majin91

tetep dukung brazil..kan masih ada si hulek....wkwkwkw

----------


## jovie

Tetep dukung belanda..  biar jadi juara dunia kali ini.. abis belom pernah..kesian  :: 
final. Jerman vs Belanda..

----------


## f4is4l

Ayo siapa yang mau lelang Koi Jumbo yang "waktu lelangnya berakhir pada saat wasit meniup pluit tanda berakhirnya pertandingan final piala dunia termasuk extra Time " biar nontonnya tambah seru !!  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## Ady

Wuihhh germany nehhhh

----------


## Ady

Bravooo germany 10mnt pertama.....1-0

----------


## Ady

Edannnn 4-0

----------


## Ady

Udhhhh kaya srimulattttt

----------


## Noki

Menit 25 jerman 4. Brasil 0

----------


## Noki

Menit 28 dah 5:0

----------


## LDJ

wah Brazil kalah telak ya ..
ramalan all european final sudah 50% terpenuhi
tinggal Belanda nih  :Cool2:

----------


## absolion

Dante ga bisa ngapa-ngapain

----------


## Ady

Wasitt udh kasian ama tuan rmh.....handsballl sehrsnya pinalty....haha

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> PREdiksi......
> 
> 
> 
> Germany vs Argentina
> 
> ini baru seru.....




Pasukan Doitsu....  menang telak,,,,

Brasillian team....  
tanpa playmaker naymar dan bek diago silva nggak berkutik.....

----------


## Noki

Babak pertama benar benar babak belur buat Brasil.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Pasukan Doitsu....  menang telak,,,,
> 
> Brasillian team....  
> tanpa playmaker naymar dan bek diago silva nggak berkutik.....



No.rek nya sudah tak PM yo....

Aq ra po po....

----------


## LDJ

hahaha... ada main pinggiran nih ?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> the next champion


5 gol......  in 30 minute.....

Alles hood allemaan
>>>  semua bagus germany

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> the next champion


5 gol......    in 30 minute.....
cuma jerman yg bisa.....

ha ha ha.....

Alles hood allemaan
>>>  semua bagus germany

----------


## LDJ

belum tidur om ?

----------


## Noki

> No.rek nya sudah tak PM yo....
> 
> Aq ra po po....


Wah ada lelang yg lain ternyata... dah 6:0

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> belum tidur om ?


7 : 0 ......

bgmn bisa tidur om...
team favorite....  doitsu team....
main bagus...

----------


## Noki

Benar-benar dipermalukan 7:0

----------


## Noki

Maaf double post

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Maaf double post


aq ra po po.....  the end  7 : 1 

tapi salut juga buat pemain brasill
kalah pun...  selesai main, masih doa

lumayan ... lumayan.....

dapaet lelang pinggiran...

----------


## Noki

> aq ra po po.....  the end  7 : 1 
> 
> tapi salut juga buat pemain brasill
> kalah pun...  selesai main, masih doa
> 
> lumayan ... lumayan.....
> 
> dapaet lelang pinggiran...


Selamat Om. Top

----------


## owi

Wah harga pemain brazil anjlok, kudu main di ISL

----------


## majin91

wokwokwow..emng bener..masih salut sudah klh ttp sportif..tetep bersyukur ...msh ada ksmptan perebutan juara 3 deh...

----------


## jovie

Tinggal tunggu Belanda nih.. biar all european final..

----------


## LDJ

> Tinggal tunggu Belanda nih.. biar all european final..


Setuju om...

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Netherland 3- 1 argentina

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Netherland 3- 1 argentina


Netherland 1- 3 argentina

wait & see .  .  .

----------


## grinkz01

hmmm jadi ragu pegang tim Amerika latin....belanda - Argentina 3-2 deh :Cool2:

----------


## Ady

Wahh kayanya belanda pinalty

----------


## Ady

Kaciannnn belanda

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Maaf double post




partai classic...... final ketemu lagi

Germany  vs  Argentina


siapa ya yg menang ?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Maaf double post

----------


## owi

> partai classic...... final ketemu lagi
> 
> Germany  vs  Argentina
> 
> 
> siapa ya yg menang ?


final pegang jerman ajah
messi mainnya kurang ok
belum bek nya jerman gede gede

----------


## owi

> Kaciannnn belanda


gak diganti kipernya sih

----------


## Noki

Prediksinya Om Stanley mantab

----------


## owi

germany 2-0 argentina

----------


## hero

Argentina juara dunia 2014 !

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Argentina juara dunia 2014 !


No way...   

Germany juara dunia 2014

he he.....

----------


## majin91

2-2sudah bsa smpai final juga uda juara dahhh... perwakilan Benua Eropa dan Benua Amerika...wkwkwk

----------


## LDJ

> 2-2sudah bsa smpai final juga uda juara dahhh... perwakilan Benua Eropa dan Benua Amerika...wkwkwk


Siapa bilang Belanda kalah ?
Partai finalnya kan Jerman vs Belanda ?! Di TV saya belanda menang nih..
#TVonememangbeda 
Hahahaha

----------


## h3ln1k

> Siapa bilang Belanda kalah ?
> Partai finalnya kan Jerman vs Belanda ?! Di TV saya belanda menang nih..
> #TVonememangbeda 
> Hahahaha


wkwkwk setuju om  :Thumb:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Final nya benerkan brasil belanda.. Di tv one

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Siapa bilang Belanda kalah ?
> Partai finalnya kan Jerman vs Belanda ?! Di TV saya belanda menang nih..
> #TVonememangbeda 
> Hahahaha

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Final nya benerkan brasil belanda.. Di tv one

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Prediksi Final....
> --- Germany vs Argentina
> 
> Perebutan 3th Place
> ---- Brasil vs Spanyol


gara gara TV one....
perebutan 3th Place jadi salah pehitungan

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Siapa bilang Belanda kalah ?
> Partai finalnya kan Jerman vs Belanda ?! Di TV saya belanda menang nih..
> #TVonememangbeda 
> Hahahaha


Belanda jadinya OM...?
#TVOONterdepanmengaburkan

bukannya hasinlya ini...? Jerman  :Rockon: 

JERMAN VS BRAZIL
... 7 ..okow.. 1

----------


## majin91

> Siapa bilang Belanda kalah ?
> Partai finalnya kan Jerman vs Belanda ?! Di TV saya belanda menang nih..
> #TVonememangbeda 
> Hahahaha


owkwokwokwokwokw.....Setujuuuuuuu..yang pentinggg ... :Second:

----------


## Noki

Kok sepi ya..... sudah pada tunggu partai final saja ya.. perebutan peringkat 3 juga seru nih..... Belanda:Brasil sementara 2:0

----------


## majin91

akhirnya brazil kalah 3-0..wkwwkw

----------


## owi

> akhirnya brazil kalah 3-0..wkwwkw


kasian brazil kalah maning, harusnya brazil bajunya ijo bukan kuning supaya hulknya nge gol in

----------


## Noki

Ayo2 untuk peringkat 1 dukung siapa? Berapa skor?

----------


## Ady

Jerman 2-0

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Ayo2 untuk peringkat 1 dukung siapa? Berapa skor?


3 : 1 

jerman vs argentina......

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

saya unggul German - sayang tetep adu pinalti....  :Israel:

----------


## dTp

ane megang jerman  :Biggrin:  ngeliad yg udh" dari pertandingan dgn tuan rumah  :Hail:

----------


## Ady

Mantabbbbb germany

----------


## Mossad

Glückwunsch Deutschland

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> the champion


Herzlichen Glückwunsch an deutschen Mannschaft für den Gewinn der Weltmeisterschaft 2014

----------


## owi

germany the champion :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## majin91

Setidaknya Argentina Bermain sudah Bagus..hahahaha..Selamat bagi pendukung Jerman..2tahun lgi ada Euro..hehe

----------


## dTp

> Setidaknya Argentina Bermain sudah Bagus..hahahaha..Selamat bagi pendukung Jerman..2tahun lgi ada Euro..hehe


sampai ketemu 2 tahun lg  :Nod:

----------

